# Hey I need some advice! Quickly please lol



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I have found a guy that breeds out here in az and I've been talking with him the pups and parents are UKC abkc and abda the sire is the one I really like and I'm pretty excited to meet the pups. Can you give a little feedback on the what you think I'll post pics now


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Post a ped and we can help better.
I'm turned off because he has dogs registered with ABKC and ADBA. Two totally dif registries for two totally dif breeds. For that reason alone I wouldn't get a pup. I would call him a BYB.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

We are texting about it here's what he sent



· Phoenix Gottilines Big Meech
· 91 West Golden Boy
· 91 West Queen Lunatic
· 91 West Legend
· Leons Goliath
· Leons Moo Moo
· Westside Monster
· Notorious Juan Gotti


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

He has the ped writing for him to send link

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He should be able to send you the link to Bullypedia showing you the ped. In all honesty I would PM pitbullmamanatl. She is the Bully guru on here. I know a little, but she's an actual rep/judge for the ABKC and knows her shit.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome thanks for the info

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.pedigree.thebullytunnelmagazine.com/details.php?id=65674 
here's the ped


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I am not good with the peds BUT the puppies and adult dogs pictured look very nice and not typical of bully peddlers, nice healthy dogs with no obvious defects, if someone can decipher the ped that would be awesome lol 

If you do get the pup I would toss the ADBA papers, you dont own an APBT. I would keep the ABKC and see if the UKC ones are AmBully if they arent toss those too or try and have the dog registered as an AmBully.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks pookie! I was looking through the ped tracked most of the bully's through Google and YouTube and what I've seen I've liked. I'm meeting up with him tomorrow he's giving a really good price on my choice of the males so well see how it goes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with Pookie...toss the adba and UKC papers (unless they say Ambully) and keep the ABKC ones  I like the look of the dad. Are you just wanting a pet? Or to show? If you want to show, I'd say definitely talk to Lauren on here.


----------



## Jabu (Oct 23, 2013)

Lovely!!!!!


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

I would say its not a very good breeding , the dad is good looking and bully but the mom looks more like a classic , and no big names on the mothers side but at least you have peds and know where it comes from, how much if you don't mind me asking, and what pick?


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

My dog came with ukc papers I had to register him through there first then the abkc and ya after that the ukc papers are useless


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey all thanks for the reply I don't mind sharing the price it'll be 300 so nothing really major there I would LOVE to have the option to show but I really just want a healthy companion. I've been doing a lot of online surfing about bully shows and its made me want to have that option it just looks like a lot of bully lovers and not those snoody toy dog shows( lol for the longest time I thought all dog shows were like them). Yea and for 300 I figured I know the dams side had no big names but I just liked the look of the sire not overly done ya know? If you guys don't mind me asking what's a fair price on bully's? A decent show quality pup keep in mind I will be conditioning and feeding grain free and the works...


----------



## cubanos£kennels (Nov 7, 2013)

Just asking.....why would u guys throw away the ukc papers?? Ain't ukc the highest an top registration to be registered threw?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Um because chances are the dog is registered through UKC as an APBT which it is not.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe I've learned why they'll correct me if I'm wrong UKC would be for apbt and if you want to show and breed your ambully its (some peoples words not mine) a biggggg time no no for an ambully to be under any pit papers BC the two are not one in the same bully lovers want to do away with pit association and pit owners want to do away with people thinking the muscle bound lowriders are their breed either. Pretty much every bully breeder stays away from calling it a pit which is what UKC papers do. Correct me if I'm wrong guys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

cubanos£kennels said:


> Just asking.....why would u guys throw away the ukc papers?? Ain't ukc the highest an top registration to be registered threw?
> 
> You have a bully which means in order to show your dog at an abkc show it would have to be registered as an American bully , like my pups ukc papers had apbt but in no way is he even close to the standard for the apbt so since he's an American bully I'm gonna register him with the abkc


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Ebar said:


> I believe I've learned why they'll correct me if I'm wrong UKC would be for apbt and if you want to show and breed your ambully its (some peoples words not mine) a biggggg time no no for an ambully to be under any pit papers BC the two are not one in the same bully lovers want to do away with pit association and pit owners want to do away with people thinking the muscle bound lowriders are their breed either. Pretty much every bully breeder stays away from calling it a pit which is what UKC papers do. Correct me if I'm wrong guys!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pretty much


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol alright! I'm on the right track lol I've seen about 6 different pups and nothings been done yet lol but I'll get there! When the times right.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

